# Shedding...a lot????



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

Maya seems to shed A LOT! No more or less since we got her as a puppy, and now she is nearing a year old. Everytime she is held, and where she has laid, she'll leave a lot of hair behind. She is white, and maybe I just notice her fur because it stands out so easily, but do Chi's normally shed a lot, or is she lacking some nutrient causing her to shed excessively? 

She is fed TOTW, eats cooked hearts and livers and is supplemented with, The Missing Link. Her vet says she is healthy and looks great, but I haven't brought up the shedding with him. What do you think?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My L/C sheds a lot especially now the weather is warmer,also Dottie who is 6 months .Don't think it's anything to worry about


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

my husband bought black bedsheets for our bed...Maya's white fur is all over it and is very noticeable, lol. No more black sheets in the future!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

When my daughter comes over i always tell her don't wear black t shirts ! the joy of owning dogs !


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's spring, it's time to lose their winter coats. And I notice s/c seem to shed more than l/c. It should slow down by next month.


ETA: She looks a lot like my Isis! Ecept Isis has probably got some terrier in her so has a long muzzle. She's beautiful.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is very BTW.I love her color she is real sweet looking.My Radar sheds a lot too.He leaves white spot all over the place too.You can pet him and get fur of but he never gets bald or missing fur or anything and as long as he don't to that I don't worry.So I belive Maya will be fine too.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd start her on some fish oil and a quality coconut oil. It won't stop her shedding but it might lessen it. Both oils are excellent supplements!


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi there mom of 4 chis your max is the double off my tobie there more less twins lol. any i have 2 chis tobie and sadie but sadie is cream and a light browm and they two shed alot but only in winter and summer . getting ready for there new coats


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks for the nice words, everyone, and thanks for the advice! I'll try supplementing her with the fish oil and coconut oil. I just find it funny that they seem to shed so much when they always seem to be cold! I've kept a fire going all winter long, both for myself and for her comfort, and when a fire isn't going, she is always burrowed underneath my bedding! lol. So my bed is covered in white dog hair, as well as the couch, clothes, etc!


----------



## chelsealovestaquito (Apr 25, 2011)

my chi/terrier cross Taquito was shedding like CRAZY this spring, he has really long hair usually. He didn't shed much all winter it has just been with the warm weather. we got him groomed and he loves it! nice soft short hair and no more shedding  he will be 1 in june.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have started to use a furminator for the chi's. Wow!!! Lots of hair, especially the short haired girl!!! It really helps, try it. Sue Davis


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maya is a little dreamboat! I have always found that chis are low shedders. That may be cuz I always supplemented will salmon oil and will again when my next chi joins my life.


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks again for the nice words and advice! Maya just seems to constantly shed, but I will definitely try the salmon oil and see if that makes a difference. I also have a doberman and he seems to rarely shed. They have the same diet. 

The fish oil/salmon oil, is that a supplement especially for dogs, or is this the human variety found in a pharmacy? And how much do I give?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

When I first rescued Tango, he was not in the greatest of health and his coat was really bad....patchy, thin, dull, flaky, lots of shedding etc. Nothing more than superior food, and his coat after several months was beautiful....thick, lustrous, no more flakiness. The problem was he continued to shed. It seemed like it was cyclic, there were times he'd shed more than others. 
Then it hit me! I realized that those times I thought he was shedding more were the times that I was using the dark colored throws to protect my couch. Of course, as Tango's a cream color, his hair was COMPLETELY noticeable! When I'd pull them off to wash them, and replace them with the light colored ones, I didn't notice the shedding hardly at all lol! 

Now that I have a dark, and a light LC, it really doesn't matter what colors I use, whether it's my clothes, the bedding, couch covers, whatever. If the hair of one of them doesn't show up, the other will! The only way I've been able to make the hair they shed invisible is when they shed on things that are multi colored/very patterned. Their hair tends to just disappear then. 

All dogs shed, and chihuahuas are no exception. From my research it seems that SC's shed a bit more than LC's. Both my two are extremely healthy and they STILL shed. Shedding is actually a healthy activity. They're getting rid of old hair and replacing it with new. If SC's never shed, they'd end up looking like pomeranians lol!


----------

